# chocolate food vs vanilla food



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

do you prefer chocolate sweets or vanilla sweets?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like both as long as their sweet


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Probably chocolate.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Vanilla!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Chocolate, of course  !!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

chocolate. i'm not a fan of vanilla.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Chocolate, by far.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Chocolate


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

vanilla


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like chocolate, except for cake. I also like vanilla in ice cream, yogurt, etc. so I'd say it's just about equal.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

chocolate


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Chocolate by far! I even bought myself a box of chocolates today. :lol 

Sometimes I go through periods where I finally get myself off chocolate, and I do just fine without it. But then I pick up the random box of oreos and it starts all over again. :lol I'm addicted!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Both have their moments.


----------



## Bumble Bee (Aug 2, 2008)

Usually chocolate


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vanilla


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Vanilla is yummie, but i hafta go w/choc


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Chocolate. I like vanilla when its mixed with chocolate.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I guess I'm the only cool person.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

nubly said:


> other because choosing other is cool!


 :lol


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like both, but I said vanilla. Some chocolate is okay, but I guess I am sensitive to it - it doesn't take much for it to be too much.

A candy bar is pushing it, a Big Size one is too much - that's all I can handle at a time.


----------



## Cmwright (May 12, 2008)

ShyFX said:


> Chocolate. I like vanilla when its mixed with chocolate.


I love Chocolate. I have to agree with you, I love Ice cream sandwiches. Two Chocolate sides with the Vanilla Ice cream in the Middle. Thats the only time I even like Vanilla Ice Cream.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Chocolate. I generally only like vanilla if there's chocolate associated with it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

vanilla. I like chocolate, but too much of some forms can make me feel sick(similar to a headache).


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

... and I thought I wasn't cool!


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Chocolate! But I like vanilla ice cream. Vanilla anything else tends to be too sickly.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Chocolate! No contest!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Vanilla.

I hated chocolate as a kid. These days, I enjoy chocolate itself, but I'm still not interested in chocolate baked goods.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Vanilla


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I love chocolate!


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm one of the few people who like vanilla over chocolate, but it's really close.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Both.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

vanilla cakes with fruit!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Chocolate.


----------

